# Bald Eagle & more



## Silverpenguin (Jun 5, 2006)

I popped along to The Hawk Conservancy here in the UK yesterday. Its a bird of prey centre out in the countryside. It was a great day out and I thought I'd share a couple of my favourite pictures from the day.

Not seen a Bald Eagle up this close before, beautiful bird! The first one is my favourite (and in fact my favourite picture of the day).






D200, 200-400 VR at 200mm, 1/125s at f5.6, ISO 200, using fence as a support.





D200, 200-400 VR at 220mm, 1/160s at f5.6, ISO 200, fence support





D200, 200-400 VR at 220mm, 1/180s at f5.6, ISO 200, fence support





D200, 200-400 VR at 220mm, 1/160s at f5.6, ISO 200, fence support

Vulture (this thing was H.U.G.E. I think they said it had a 15 foot wingspan, and it came in and flew about 2 foot over my head!)




D200, 200-400 VR at 200mm, 1/800s at f4.5, ISO 160

A couple of Black Kites: (veru hard to expose for I was finding)










They flew 5 at the same time and at the end of the show they fired food in the air for them to catch, I manged to get 3 of them:





And an outake, heavily cropped and not very sharp:





I missed out on a superb Barn Owl taking off from a post shot, I didn't think his wings were so big and one of them just goes out of frame! Very annoying.

Still, it was a great day out and I'll be going back again. They do special photographic days where you get a guided one on one tour - think I'll give that a go at some point!


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 5, 2006)

I must stop browsingt this forum. I must.
All these good photos here, they --- they --- they fill me with so much awe and make me wish so I could be as good, but... Hmph.
Might show you the pics I took in a bird park a week ago, maybe, and if only so you can get a good laugh out of them... 

The eagle portraits are --- stunning!!!


----------



## bogleric (Jun 5, 2006)

I never stop being amazed and awed at Bald Eagles.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## wolfepakt (Jun 5, 2006)

AWESOME!!!! Number 1 is incredible! I love bald eagles and these are superb!


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Jun 5, 2006)

wolfepak said:
			
		

> AWESOME!!!! Number 1 is incredible! I love bald eagles and these are superb!



I could not have said it better, incredible images!


----------



## Silverpenguin (Jun 6, 2006)

Thanks for the comments, glad you like them. I think that first Bald Eagle shot may have become one of my personal favourite photos yet!


----------



## JOAT (Jun 6, 2006)

wow! simply beautiful, Bald Eagles are awesome creatures! you've captured these perfectly.


----------



## AIRIC (Jun 6, 2006)

Sweet!

Eric


----------



## yipdanny (Jun 6, 2006)

SHARP shots like an Eagle!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Antarctican (Jun 7, 2006)

Very impressive pics!  And how cool it must have been to have the vulture fly so close to you.


----------



## KenCo (Jun 7, 2006)

THat first one is lovely.


----------



## TIM9G (Jun 8, 2006)

WOW :hail: pic 1 is absolutely stunning!!!! I know where to go on my next sunny day off.

Tim

www.9g-photography.fotopic.net


----------



## lostprophet (Jun 8, 2006)

TIM9G said:
			
		

> WOW :hail: pic 1 is absolutely stunning!!!! I know where to go on my next sunny day off.
> 
> Tim
> 
> www.9g-photography.fotopic.net


 
Well make sure you pick me up Tim    I'll read the map as always.

Numbers 1 & 2 for me utterly brilliant


----------



## Silverpenguin (Jun 8, 2006)

Thanks for the comments 

Is there anywhere good in and around reading for wildlife?


----------



## lostprophet (Jun 8, 2006)

Silverpenguin said:
			
		

> Thanks for the comments
> 
> Is there anywhere good in and around reading for wildlife?


 
Child Beale is ok but a bit small, We ( Tim9g & myself ) tend to go to either Marwell, Cotswold wildlife park or The LOndon Wetlands centre


----------



## ClarkKent (Jun 8, 2006)

Fantastic captures.  One of my favorite birds to photograph.  Excellent work!


----------



## Silverpenguin (Jun 8, 2006)

lostprophet said:
			
		

> Child Beale is ok but a bit small, We ( Tim9g & myself ) tend to go to either Marwell, Cotswold wildlife park or The LOndon Wetlands centre


Not heard of Child Beale, I used to go to Marwell all the time but haven't for ages now. Had my first visit to the wetlands centre a few weeks ago, think I posted a duck portrait I got there on this site. Nice place, really liked it (plus its pretty close to home too).

CK, thanks they are one of my fav birds too!


----------



## tehbuffalo (Jun 8, 2006)

Stephen Colbert would enjoy these!


----------



## Arch (Jun 8, 2006)

great captures, well done with these :thumbup:


----------



## jweebo2004 (Jun 8, 2006)

Awesome shots!


----------



## JTHphoto (Jun 9, 2006)

fantastic!  :thumbup:


----------



## LWW (Jun 9, 2006)

You could sell any of the first 4 in the US.

Nice work.

I can't really pick a favorite of those 4.

LWW


----------



## Alison (Jun 10, 2006)

Wow, simply wow. Fantastic work. The first is my favorite as well.


----------



## Alessandra (Jun 10, 2006)

you really put me on diet with those photos :hail:, i so need the money to buy a D200!Amazing and  breathtaking!


----------



## Mohain (Jun 10, 2006)

Great shots silverpenguin. Pin sharp :thumbsup:


----------



## Silverpenguin (Jun 10, 2006)

Thanks everyone 



			
				Alessandra said:
			
		

> you really put me on diet with those photos :hail:, i so need the money to buy a D200!Amazing and  breathtaking!


The secrets in the quality of the glass in front of the camera, not the camera itself. A D2x with cheap glass will produce worse shots than a D50 with a pro lens on the front


----------



## Patrick (Jun 10, 2006)

I know it's been said but WOW.  Those are some of the most amazing shots I've ever seen.

Gotta save some pennies for one of those VR lens! (and a D200 to match it if when I feel the need to sleep on the couch!)


----------



## ElectricHarmony (Jun 11, 2006)

WOW! These are some of the best Bald Eagle shots I've seen :hail:


----------



## NYY (Jun 11, 2006)

By far the best BE shots I've ever seen.


----------



## JEazy (Jun 11, 2006)

Silverpenguin said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone
> 
> 
> The secrets in the quality of the glass in front of the camera, not the camera itself. A D2x with cheap glass will produce worse shots than a D50 with a pro lens on the front



i'm gonna have to second that.


----------



## KonicaKyle (Jun 11, 2006)

Wow.. stunning photos! Well done!


----------

